# i have a dumb question.....oh wel



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

ok, most of you will hate this question. ok im planning on getting either a SR or a CA this summer for my 89' 240sx.i hope i get either one, damn TN emissions. this question is for those of you that have done the swap. how much of a difference do you feel after you installed either motor, or if you have driven a turbo 240. go ahead and flame, i dont give a shiot.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i've always asked how does the SR compare to what they drove with there KA and they always say "there is no comparision" the SR simply owns a n/a engine


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

umm, well id have to take wild guess  and say that after you go from 140hp to 173 or 205, your going to feel a big difference.


----------



## PiNoKiO (Mar 23, 2004)

*here's a good question*

why are nissan skylines illegal in the US. i dont understand this. Ferraris and mclarens are legal and the mclaren is the fastest car there is i've heard. Does anybody know the why they are illegal?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

skyline? whats that have to do with SR's and CA's?

ive head from a couple people that the SR is really not all that great riding in it. its not one of the cars you get out of and kiss the ground cause your safe again...but everything gets higly modded anyways so thats different.ive had nobody tell me about riding in CA powered cars.

well about that way off topic skyline question.... i think the emissions are quite different in japan....the stuff coming out of that engine just doesnt comply with US laws.i THINK you would have to replace the glass to make it legal also.the speed is not a factor.yes its a damn fast car, but its not a rocket so dont think in that context. the only people who can legalize it are motorex cause they did the crash testing and stuff and they know what has to be done so go pay them to import you a skyline...you cant afford it


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> don't revive old threads


 :asleep:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

damn noobs


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

rb motoring does it too, but i think they are owned by motorex.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea probably cause that would cost a hell of a lot of money to go through that testing....i know motorex was the only one doing it as of a few months ago, id ask the skyline guys for sure though

dont ever revive an old thread.....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how is rbmotoring owned by motorex?

i'd go with motorex... if u look at rbmotorings pirces they are way higher =/


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Well i tell u guys this. i have 2 240sx. i have a 90 coupe and a FB, plus in addition my 180. And there is a big diference between a the turbo engine and the N/A. as soon as u pass the 3k rpm u fell the kick of the turbo. But now i got used to the power of the 180 and it feels slow to me now. so i am addeing new mods to it like boost controller, intercooler and a new exhasut system, to make it a little bit faster.


and on the skyline part RB Motoring takes care of motorexs car sales


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i thought rb motoring and motorex were two totally separate companies..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i heard something somewhere about them being in kahoots(spelling?) with eachother. nevermind then


----------

